# SANTANA B.C 1st ANNUAL BIKE SHOW



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: SANTANA B.C ALONG WITH BRISTOL SOUNDS,WILL BE HOSTING ITS 1st ANNUAL BIKESHOW SUNDAY MAY 17th............ :biggrin: ...............























FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON,OVER 30 TROPHYS,BEST OF CATAGORYS,CLUB PARTICIPATION(MOST MEMBERS WITH BIKES/PEDAL CARS)BEST OF SHOW BIKE N TRIKE WILL BE AWARDED A TROPHY PLUS SUM $$ ....WILL POST THE FLYER AS SOON AS I GET IT  .......CALLING OUT THE MAJOR BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS........

THEE ARTISTICS B.C
GOODTIMES B.C
SHOT CALLERS B.C
SIC SIDE B.C
NOSOTROS B.C
OLD TRADITIONS B.C
ROMANS B.C
TEMPTATIONS B.C
ROLLERZ ONLY B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
OLD MEMORIES B.C
ELITE B.C
TOVARS B.C
DUKES B.C
CLASSIFIED B.C
COMPARED TO NONE B.C

:uh: AN OTHER CLUBS THAT I MISSED PLUS SOLO RYDERS
 
:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE REAL DEAL,NO JOKE RITE HERE,ALSO RAFFLES(STEREO EQUIP/WOOFER BOXES ETC)WILL BE DRAWN ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

this isn't an april fools joke is it? if not then i would like to send my photographer out the for my lowrider bike magazine, pm me!


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13459425
> *:biggrin: SANTANA B.C ALONG WITH BRISTOL SOUNDS,WILL BE HOSTING ITS 1st ANNUAL BIKESHOW SUNDAY MAY 17th............ :biggrin: ...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 09:09 PM~13459425
> *:biggrin: SANTANA B.C ALONG WITH BRISTOL SOUNDS,WILL BE HOSTING ITS 1st ANNUAL BIKESHOW SUNDAY MAY 17th............ :biggrin: ...............
> 
> 
> ...


will be there to support fo shooo


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 1 2009, 08:27 PM~13459722
> *this isn't an april fools joke is it? if not then i would like to send my photographer out the for my lowrider bike magazine, pm me!
> *


 :uh: NAH HOMIE,THIS BE THE REAL DEAL :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

where at??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 1 2009, 08:30 PM~13459786
> *where at??
> *


X2


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BRISTOL SOUNDS PARKING LOT,BRISTOL AND CENTRAL,BEHIND THE KFC


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 09:34 PM~13459869
> *BRISTOL SOUNDS PARKING LOT,BRISTOL AND CENTRAL,BEHIND THE KFC
> *


i already told they guys and got the thumbs up


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MEMBER,CLUB PARTICIPATION(MOST BIKES/PEDAL CARS) TO BE AWARDED,LETS SEE WHO CLAIMS IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW,THIS PICS WAS TAKEN AT THE 1ST SHOW SANTANA DID ,29 TO 28 YRS AGO......















THIS ONE WAS TAKEN AT OUR 25 ANNEVERSARY.....








THIS YEAR ,WE'LL BE CELEBRATING OUR 30TH ANN,CAR AND BIKE TOGETHER,OUR PREZ RITE NOW WAS ONE OF THE OG MEMBERS OF THE BIKE CLUB,SO FOR SURE THE BIKE CLUB AND BRISTOL SOUNDS IS GONNA THROW 1 HELLOF A BIKE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 1 2009, 09:27 PM~13459722
> *this isn't an april fools joke is it? if not then i would like to send my photographer out the for my lowrider bike magazine, pm me!
> *


lol thats what we talked about , get ready the show is only for bikes and all clubs and solo are welcomed at the show and get ready for the trophys over 30 will be passed out. for any info you can call bristolsound at7145573293 and ask for joe for more detales


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Same day as this.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 09:10 PM~13460458
> *BTW,THIS PICS WAS TAKEN AT THE 1ST SHOW SANTANA DID ,29 TO 28 YRS AGO......
> 
> 
> ...


Man Vic that's Firme of u guys puttn on this show exclusively for Biklas carnal. U better believe i'll have u ur placas well b4 then. As matter of fact i'm Caddn them tomorrow :biggrin: Also let me know if u want me to sponsor a kustom desinged Best In Show plaque or any other prize u might want to give away, u know we got ur back carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2009, 11:25 PM~13461433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: wait a second--------------------- fresno ------------ :around:   its all good we got our people


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13459425
> *:biggrin: SANTANA B.C ALONG WITH BRISTOL SOUNDS,WILL BE HOSTING ITS 1st ANNUAL BIKESHOW SUNDAY MAY 17th............ :biggrin: ...............
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH HOMIE THANX FOR THA INVITE.....SHOT CALLERS WILL DEFINITELY BACK U GUYS UP   :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FO SHOW HOMIE OC AND SD CHAPTER SHOTCALLERS UP!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

same day as King Of Kings show  ......... but ....... I likes Bikes Shows Better  we only get like two a year


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

if their had to be one show I would like to visit this year it would be this one


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 1 2009, 10:35 PM~13461527
> *hno: wait a second--------------------- fresno ------------ :around:     its all good we got our people
> *


What up Joe, hey i spoke to Vic today and he told me to get a hold of u. I want to sponsor a free giveaway raffle , Kustom made forks by TNT to the winner. As well i'd like to make u a bad ass Engraved plaque for Best in Show winner. So let me know u can reach me at 619 861 6551 Johnny Aguirre or email me at [email protected] we strongly believe in giving back to the same people that put us on the map. Thanks brother.


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 2 2009, 11:24 AM~13465246
> *FO SHOW HOMIE OC AND SD CHAPTER SHOTCALLERS UP!!
> *


 :h5: HAHAHA YEAH THATS WASUP....


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

BETTER CALL WORK AND LET THEM KNOW IM GOING TO BE SIK... :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA X2 HOMIE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

How much is the cash prize for the best of show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

10 bucks


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 2 2009, 02:19 PM~13466200
> *How much is the cash prize for the best of show
> *


dont know yet ,but its not 10 :nono: it will depend on how many bikes show , which i know for a fact we will have alot :yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 2 2009, 01:19 PM~13466200
> *How much is the cash prize for the best of show
> *


 :biggrin: WELL,FOR THE FACT THAT BOTH BIKE N TRIKE ARE GETTING A TROPHY AND SUM $$ EACH,IT'LL BE WORTH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 12:18 PM~13465733
> *What up Joe, hey i spoke to Vic today and he told me to get a hold of u. I want to sponsor a free giveaway raffle , Kustom made forks by TNT to the winner. As well i'd like to make u a bad ass Engraved plaque for Best in Show winner. So let me know u can reach me at 619 861 6551 Johnny Aguirre or email me at [email protected] we strongly believe in giving back to the same people that put us on the map. Thanks brother.
> *


 :uh: I HOPE HE GETS BACK AT YOU,YOU DEFINITLY DO SUM BADASS WORK :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 03:47 PM~13467333
> *:uh: I HOPE HE GETS BACK AT YOU,YOU DEFINITLY DO SUM BADASS WORK  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Vic, that means alot to a young buck like myself that has alot of respect for the True O.G's like urself that have seen the biklas evolve into what we kreat today. Just so u know i'm workn with a big name in the industry on developing his signature line of O.G. modified parts. So hopefully by Vegas we'll have those on display at our booth as well. Yeah Joe called me back n i could tell he didn't know who we we're but it's all good man i just want to help u out cause ur club is affiliated with the show. So if i could just talk to u that would be easier for me homie. I'll email u a certificate to give to the winner of the Free Raffle for a pair of TNT forks. Keep settn the example Vic of how O.G's roll and u can count on us to always have ur back homie. Peace.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ESTA BIEN CARNAL,TU SAVES :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 2 2009, 01:19 PM~13466200
> *How much is the cash prize for the best of show
> *


a grip :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

come on homie how much to the best of show?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13468605
> *come on homie how much to the best of show?
> *


 :uh: we dont know until the show will start but i would say 50 to 100 cash + trophy


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THINK $50 TO $100+ TROPHY IS PRETTY TIGHT FOR A BIKE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 2 2009, 08:15 PM~13469105
> *YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 03:11 PM~13467512
> *Thanks Vic, that means alot to a young buck like myself that has alot of respect for the True O.G's like urself that have seen the biklas evolve into what we kreat today. Just so u know i'm workn with a big name in the industry on developing his signature line of O.G. modified parts. So hopefully by Vegas we'll have those on display at our booth as well. Yeah Joe called me back n i could tell he didn't know who we we're but it's all good man i just want to help u out cause ur club is affiliated with the show. So if i could just talk to u that would be easier for me homie. I'll email u a certificate to give to the winner of the Free Raffle for a pair of TNT forks. Keep settn the example Vic of how O.G's roll and u can count on us to always have ur back homie. Peace.
> *


you guys make some bad ass shit THATS FOR SHURE :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 2 2009, 07:20 PM~13469164
> *you guys make some bad ass shit THATS FOR SHURE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks big dawg, that means alot to us that the gente that love lowridin love our product. As everyone in lowriding can see we're bringin some quality product at krazy prices, so we try and let the work do the talkn and really appreciate when someone take the time to acknowledge it. Big thanks from our entire Team carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 08:10 PM~13460458
> *BTW,THIS PICS WAS TAKEN AT THE 1ST SHOW SANTANA DID ,29 TO 28 YRS AGO......
> 
> 
> ...


WAS IT YOU VIC I'LL BRING YOU A CAKE TO CELABRATE :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: NO,I'M THE VICE,THE PREZ IS THE OWNER OF THE SILVER BULLET....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

but you can still bring the cake,tres leches :biggrin:NAH JK,DOC SAID TO KEEP IT COOL(MEANS OFF THE SWEETS :angry: )


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 








NOW IT LOOKS OFFICIAL,WILL POST THE BACK OF THE FLYER IN DUE TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 06:48 PM~13469532
> *but you can still bring the cake,tres leches :biggrin:NAH JK,DOC SAID TO KEEP IT COOL(MEANS OFF THE SWEETS  :angry: )
> *


IN THAT CASE I'LL BRING YOU A TOFU WRAP WITH A CANDLE ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 07:18 PM~13469996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD VIC


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 2 2009, 09:00 PM~13470555
> *IN THAT CASE I'LL BRING YOU A TOFU WRAP WITH A CANDLE ON IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:IF I'M GOIN OUT,I'D AT LEAST WANT TO GO WITH SUMTHIN SWEET :biggrin: SO NOT TILL THE CASKET DROPS,I'M EATING MY TRES LECHES CAKE :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Is that LG show a LRM Sanctioned show?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 09:18 PM~13469996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 05:11 PM~13467512
> *Thanks Vic, that means alot to a young buck like myself that has alot of respect for the True O.G's like urself that have seen the biklas evolve into what we kreat today. Just so u know i'm workn with a big name in the industry on developing his signature line of O.G. modified parts. So hopefully by Vegas we'll have those on display at our booth as well. Yeah Joe called me back n i could tell he didn't know who we we're but it's all good man i just want to help u out cause ur club is affiliated with the show. So if i could just talk to u that would be easier for me homie. I'll email u a certificate to give to the winner of the Free Raffle for a pair of TNT forks. Keep settn the example Vic of how O.G's roll and u can count on us to always have ur back homie. Peace.
> *


i saw some of your work it was bad ass ,i give you guys props :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 06:48 PM~13468790
> *THINK $50 TO $100+ TROPHY IS PRETTY TIGHT FOR A BIKE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for the info good looking out


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 08:18 PM~13469996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


spell check: R A F F E L :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2009, 01:58 PM~13476240
> *spell check:  R A F F E L    :biggrin:
> *


thanks -------------ill put that fool in check (spelling test ) lol  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 3 2009, 01:42 PM~13476091
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up erik :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13470741
> *:nono:IF I'M GOIN OUT,I'D AT LEAST WANT TO GO WITH SUMTHIN SWEET :biggrin: SO NOT TILL THE CASKET DROPS,I'M EATING MY TRES LECHES CAKE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup: I'LL BE AT YOUR SHOP IN A BIT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 3 2009, 02:38 PM~13477030
> *whats up erik  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Bump this to the top for SANTANA BIKE CLUB! Hope to have a good turnout! :biggrin: 

Thats right there are not too many local shows just for bikes! :cheesy: So come out and support the Bikes!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 5 2009, 05:41 PM~13490045
> *Bump this to the top for SANTANA BIKE CLUB! Hope to have a good turnout!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats right there are not too many local shows just for bikes!  :cheesy:  So come out and support the Bikes!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE BIKE CLUB THE NEXT GENERATION :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 5 2009, 08:10 PM~13491205
> *BUMP FOR THE BIKE CLUB THE NEXT GENERATION :biggrin:
> *


all the way


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST TRYING TO MAKE 1 OF THE BEST BIKESHOW IN SO.CAL








(PIC BY VOLO :thumbsup


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 6 2009, 08:40 PM~13501625
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: 








PIC BY BIGMIKE :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 6 2009, 07:42 PM~13501663
> *JUST TRYING TO MAKE 1 OF THE BEST BIKESHOW IN SO.CAL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 6 2009, 08:42 PM~13501663
> *JUST TRYING TO MAKE 1 OF THE BEST BIKESHOW IN SO.CAL
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I KNOW THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE BANGIN!! :biggrin: ILL BE THERE FOR SURE THIS IS A CANT MISS :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 6 2009, 06:42 PM~13501663
> *JUST TRYING TO MAKE 1 OF THE BEST BIKESHOW IN SO.CAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

gonna roll bye to stop brother an pops support


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt 
:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 05:01 PM~13510088
> *gonna roll bye to stop brother an pops support
> *


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

better lookin flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPE TOO SEE SUM BADASS BIKES THEIR.....
































































:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 8 2009, 06:33 PM~13521495
> *HOPE TOO SEE SUM BADASS BIKES THEIR.....
> 
> 
> ...


this will be getting a 3rd new makeover...  the first bike to be waterborne painted..  and do you have the classes for bikes


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 8 2009, 03:23 PM~13520899
> *better lookin flyer :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 8 2009, 05:23 PM~13520899
> *better lookin flyer :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...










register at the show at bristol sound


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CAN YOU STILL REGISTER THE DAY OF THE SHOW?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

deseo will be there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 10 2009, 01:24 PM~13539559
> *CAN YOU STILL REGISTER THE DAY OF THE SHOW?
> *


yes you can


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 10 2009, 02:21 PM~13540039
> *deseo will be there
> *


 :h5:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 10 2009, 12:24 PM~13539559
> *CAN YOU STILL REGISTER THE DAY OF THE SHOW?
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 10 2009, 06:35 PM~13541845
> *:loco:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 11 2009, 09:48 AM~13545775
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 11 2009, 06:50 PM~13548998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nosotros bike club will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I cant wait for this show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@Apr 11 2009, 08:03 PM~13549125
> *Nosotros bike club will be there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 11 2009, 08:19 PM~13549233
> *I cant wait for this show
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES BC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 11 2009, 10:21 PM~13550731
> *GOODTIMES BC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 11 2009, 11:21 PM~13550731
> *GOODTIMES BC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 13 2009, 04:23 PM~13563716
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks big dog now -----------------ttt------------------


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Support SA :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

RAIN OR SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 13 2009, 08:16 PM~13565874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice erik now ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NO RAIN,PLENTY OF SUNSHINE :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 14 2009, 03:29 PM~13576346
> *NO RAIN,PLENTY OF SUNSHINE :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT ABOUT HONEY'S ? :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 15 2009, 08:33 PM~13588634
> *WHAT ABOUT HONEY'S ? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: oooh yaaaaa


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 15 2009, 07:33 PM~13588634
> *WHAT ABOUT HONEY'S ? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: AHHH,DON'T WANNA GET STUNG BY THE QUEEN BEE :nono:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 16 2009, 05:43 PM~13598173
> *:uh: AHHH,DON'T WANNA GET STUNG BY THE QUEEN BEE :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Que onda carnales, man Vic it's gonna be a great show for u guys. Remind me and i'll try and make the trip out there for the show and take u guys a certificate for some Free Forks for u guys to raffle off for Free at the show. I'll be kuttn out ur Santana b.c. plaque when i get back from my Cali trip this weekend. Hope u feel better carnal. Peace.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 10:51 PM~13602511
> *Que onda carnales, man Vic it's gonna be a great show for u guys. Remind me and i'll try and make the trip out there for the show and take u guys a certificate for some Free Forks for u guys to raffle off for Free at the show. I'll be kuttn out ur Santana b.c. plaque when i get back from my Cali trip this weekend. Hope u feel better carnal. Peace.
> *


  GRACIAS CARNAL,THE WAY THE PLACA WAS REDESIGNED IS TOTALLY BADASS :thumbsup: KNOW THE MORO'S ARE GONA LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 16 2009, 03:43 PM~13598173
> *:uh: AHHH,DON'T WANNA GET STUNG BY THE QUEEN BEE :nono:
> *


OK TO LOOK JUST CAN'T TOUCH :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE BIKES


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 17 2009, 08:14 PM~13610352
> *OK TO LOOK JUST CAN'T TOUCH  :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE BIKES
> *


 :0 :biggrin: now ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 17 2009, 07:14 PM~13610352
> *OK TO LOOK JUST CAN'T TOUCH  :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE BIKES
> *


 :uh: EYE CANDY HUH,ALLREADY GOT ALOT OF CAVITYS,DON'T WANT THE TOOTH TO BE KNOCKEDOUT TOO :biggrin: ........TTMFT FOR THE SHOW :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 19 2009, 11:13 AM~13621504
> *:uh: EYE CANDY HUH,ALLREADY GOT ALOT OF CAVITYS,DON'T WANT THE TOOTH TO BE KNOCKEDOUT TOO :biggrin: ........TTMFT FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass we should have put that on the flyer  now =========ttt ========= for THE BIKE SHOW


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

t t t for santana and joe bristol.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 19 2009, 09:13 AM~13621504
> *:uh: EYE CANDY HUH,ALLREADY GOT ALOT OF CAVITYS,DON'T WANT THE TOOTH TO BE KNOCKEDOUT TOO :biggrin: ........TTMFT FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A GOOD DENTAL PLAN :biggrin: TO THE TOP FOR THE BIKE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 20 2009, 12:14 PM~13630702
> *t t t for santana and joe bristol.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: the time has come about 3 weeks to go i know we will have a good turn out we ask every one to come a little early we have plenty of parking in the back to park all the cars this will not be a car show i have contacted a couple of friends at low rider bikes and others so they will be there for the event for any info please pm me or call 7145573293 ask for joe


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR THE BIKESHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: VIC


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13459425
> *:biggrin: SANTANA B.C ALONG WITH BRISTOL SOUNDS,WILL BE HOSTING ITS 1st ANNUAL BIKESHOW SUNDAY MAY 17th............ :biggrin: ...............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE B.C PREZ PUTTIN WORK AT CHICANO PARK
















:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2009, 01:28 PM~13693568
> *THE B.C PREZ PUTTIN WORK AT CHICANO PARK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2009, 11:28 AM~13693568
> *THE B.C PREZ PUTTIN WORK AT CHICANO PARK
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WASSS SAPPINN ELI :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

hay victor i need to know about any vendors that day who want to come let them call me at 7145573293 ask for JOE now =============ttt==============


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

We'll bring some kids to check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 29 2009, 09:23 AM~13728295
> *hay victor i need to know about any vendors that day  who want to come let them call me at 7145573293 ask for JOE now =============ttt==============
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 05:24 PM~13733049
> *
> *


lier


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 28 2009, 03:34 PM~13719342
> *WASSS SAPPINN ELI :yes:
> *


CHILLIN VIC :nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: get ready ttt now


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just fond out today my wife booked our vacation for that weekend :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 2 2009, 01:01 PM~13764693
> *I just fond out today my wife booked our vacation for that weekend  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats cool dog you are going to miss out on all the raffle that we are doing i will see you on the next one


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 2 2009, 06:20 PM~13766700
> *:0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thats cool dog  you are going to miss out on all the raffle that we are doing i will see you on the next one
> *


we dont have to check in till Sunday , any time Sunday , so I might just make the show then check in Sunday nite , gona be up there all week anyways


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 4 2009, 11:51 AM~13779318
> *we dont have to check in till Sunday , any time Sunday , so I might just make the show then check in Sunday nite , gona be up there all week anyways
> *


 :thumbsup: the show will be over in time so you could check in a little late


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13785046
> *:thumbsup: the show will be over in time so you could check in a little late
> *


go to hit the bike shows , cause there is not many a year


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 5 2009, 10:33 AM~13791867
> *go to hit the bike shows , cause there is not many a year
> *


 :werd:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@May 5 2009, 10:58 PM~13798830
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up dog to every one out there that is comming to the show i will make this look like a car show i got press and a lot of raffle stuff bring some cash for $5 worth of tickets you should win some thing(amps subs speakers ) and more thanks to victor and all of santa anac.c santa ana b.c ma audio victor the trophy guy visonik and more . you can only regester at the show be there at 6am for a good spot because its right on bristol st thats right a lot of people think its going in the back i got the permets and we are raedy .


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 5 2009, 07:46 PM~13797078
> *:werd:
> *


 :loco: just saying.............. that they are not many bike shows a year , car shows yeah, tons of them , but not many bike shows , TTT for the bike shows


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 6 2009, 05:13 PM~13808022
> *:loco: just saying.............. that they are not many bike shows a year , car shows yeah, tons of them , but not many bike shows  , TTT for the bike shows
> *


I WAS JUST AGREEING SERGIO THERE AREN'T MANY BIKE EVENTS .BUMP FOR THE BIKE SHOW N SANTANA BC AND BRISTAL SOUND


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 6 2009, 07:15 PM~13808739
> *I WAS JUST AGREEING SERGIO THERE AREN'T MANY BIKE EVENTS .BUMP FOR THE BIKE SHOW N SANTANA BC AND BRISTAL SOUND
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 6 2009, 10:02 AM~13802755
> *whats up dog  to every one out there that is comming to the show i will  make this look like a car show i got press and a lot of raffle stuff bring some cash for $5 worth of tickets you should win some thing(amps subs speakers ) and more thanks to Big Vic and all of SANTANA B.C and SANTANA C.C,  Ma Audio,  Victor the Trophy Guy, Visonik  and more .                                                                                                                        you can only regester at the show be there at 6am for a good spot because its right on bristol st thats right a lot of people think its going in the back i got the permets and  we are raedy .
> *


 :biggrin: 1 MORE WEEK :0


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 7 2009, 09:11 PM~13822540
> *:biggrin: 1 MORE WEEK :0
> *


CAN'T BEEN SOON ENOUGH


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 6 2009, 09:02 AM~13802755
> *whats up dog  to every one out there that is comming to the show i will  make this look like a car show i got press and a lot of raffle stuff bring some cash for $5 worth of tickets you should win some thing(amps subs speakers ) and more thanks to victor and all of santa anac.c  santa ana b.c  ma audio  victor the trophy guy visonik  and more .                                                                                                                        you can only regester at the show be there at 6am for a good spot because its right on bristol st thats right a lot of people think its going in the back i got the permets and  we are raedy .
> *


GONNA BIG TEN DALLORS HOPE I WIN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 8 2009, 07:42 PM~13831192
> *GONNA BIG TEN DALLORS HOPE I WIN  :biggrin:
> *


will you cant win if you dont play


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 7 2009, 10:11 PM~13822540
> *:biggrin: 1 MORE WEEK :0
> *


 :uh: AND COUNT'IN :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

5 more days to show down :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 12 2009, 06:30 AM~13860552
> *5 more days to show down :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 12 2009, 10:10 AM~13863173
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

if there is any vendors that want to sell at the show please call joe at 714 557 3293


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp ................ as much as I would *LOVE* to go to this show , dont look like i'm gona go  I need some rest from all the things that I do , not only i'm i physically tired and also very emotionaly tired ,the physically part i can handle any time , its the emotionaly part that i need rest from. So for everybody that is going to the show , have fun and the best of luck , and the lots of pics so i can see all the bikes when i get back


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ILL B THERE. . .


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

TTT FOR SANTANA BC..... :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2009, 06:52 PM~13877618
> *welp ................ as much as I would LOVE to go to this show , dont look like i'm gona go    I need some rest from all the things that I do , not only i'm i physically tired and also very emotionaly tired ,the physically part i can handle any time , its the emotionaly part that i need rest from. So for everybody that is going to the show , have fun and the best of luck , and the lots of pics so i can see all the bikes when i get back
> *


we will see you when you get back have a trip


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 13 2009, 09:12 PM~13879347
> *ILL B THERE. . .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU ALL READY FOR THIS SUNDAY?








:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND AS EXPLAINED TO SUM OF YOU,THE SHORTYS FROM SANTANA B.C WILL HAVE THIER BIKAS THIER,BUT ONLY TO SHOW AS EXHIBITION,NOT TO COMPETE,THEY WILL BE DOING THE JUDGING :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 14 2009, 10:23 PM~13891782
> *AND AS EXPLAINED TO SUM OF YOU,THE SHORTYS FROM SANTANA B.C WILL HAVE THIER BIKAS THIER,BUT ONLY TO SHOW AS EXHIBITION,NOT TO COMPETE,THEY WILL BE DOING THE JUDGING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 14 2009, 09:23 PM~13891782
> *AND AS EXPLAINED TO SUM OF YOU,THE SHORTYS FROM SANTANA B.C WILL HAVE THIER BIKAS THIER,BUT ONLY TO SHOW AS EXHIBITION,NOT TO COMPETE,THEY WILL BE DOING THE JUDGING :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS SUP RAUL :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 15 2009, 10:45 AM~13896331
> *WHATS SUP RAUL :yes:
> *


 :wave: Good luck at your show homie. I wish I could have made it out to that one. Make sure someone takes alot of pics.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

for anybody that does not know where the show will be at .the show will be held in FRONT OF THE SHOP IN THE PARKING LOT ON BRISTOL we will get a lot of people coming to the show just off of bristol st . so we ask every one to please not to bring any cars at this event. this is solo a bike show it will be off the hook .i thank the city of santa ana for giving me the permits for this event .and hope to see alot of shortys with there bikes  now-----ttt----- for the bike show


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

is there going to be any street cat.?? for 20???


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 14 2009, 08:19 PM~13891722
> *YOU ALL READY FOR THIS SUNDAY?
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS TOMARROW


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2009, 12:52 AM~13902999
> *is there going to be any street cat.?? for 20???
> *


depends on the show on what we get


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 16 2009, 07:59 AM~13903962
> *WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS TOMARROW
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*DAMNIT !!!! *I want to go :angry: :angry:   :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck with the show. Make sure you guys take pics. :biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

just hours away.


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE....IM GETTING READY RIGHT NOW BUT I NEED A BREAK :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE SOME OF U


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Good turnout


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MUCH THANX TO.....
NOSOTROS B.C
THEE ARTISTICS B.C(BOTH THE O.C AND VENTURA CHPTRS)
SICKSIDE B.C
SHADES OF BROWN B.C
GOODTIMES B.C
SHOTCALLERS B.C(O.C AND SAN DIEGO CHAPTRS)
OLD TRADITIONS B.C
NOCTURNAL B.C
ROMANS B.C
PLUS MANNY SOLO RYDERS
IT STARTED SLOW...








THEN IT STARTED.....








MIDDAY IT WAS POPP'IN...








ALSO THANX TO THE KIDS FROM ROOSEVELT ELEMENTERY AND CWPLANET FOR DONATING SUM CASH TOWARDS THE BEST OF AWARDS....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

good turn out :thumbsup: for santana c.c. and joe bristol.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
















































































































































(LITTLE EARTHQUAKE ACTION RITE HERE,SLIGHT 1)


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PLUS THIER WAS ALOT OF RAFFLE STUFF TOO,SUBS,AMPS,WOOFER BOXES,HERE'S SUM OF THE WINNERS(THIER WAS ALOT OF THEM,BUT JUST TOOK A COUPLE)
























IT SEEMS SUM WHERE MORE LUCKY THAN OTHERS...








PLUS THE DREYERS MINI WAS THIER WITH SUM ICE CREAMS FOR THE JENTE
:thumbsup:
























HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

GREAT SHOW TODAY U GUYS DID UR THANG...BIG PROPS FOR SANTANA BC N JOE BRISTOL....LOOKING FORWARD TO THA NEXT ONE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Had a great morning. Was looking forward to it all week. Fantastic event with a lot of friendly people. Damn there were a lot of bikes out there! :0 Have to respect and admire the individuality and craftsmanship on display. Incredible bikes to all clubs out there. All about the kids. Joe Bristol and SANTANA throw some great shows. Have pics but have to post up tomorrow after work. Thanks for the ice cream :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PROPS TO SANTANA BIKE CLUB, YOU GUYS THREW A GREAT SHOW  , HAD ALOT OF FUN OUT THERE IT WAS NICE SEING SOME OF YOU GUYS, WELL SEE YOU IN THE NEXT ONE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:tears: :tears: awwwww,i miss her :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hopefully i can make it out there next year.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx to all that came out...........
NOSOTROS B.C
THEE ARTISTICS B.C(BOTH THE O.C AND VENTURA CHPTRS)
SICKSIDE B.C
SHADES OF BROWN B.C
GOODTIMES B.C
SHOTCALLERS B.C(O.C AND SAN DIEGO CHAPTRS)
OLD TRADITIONS B.C
NOCTURNAL B.C
ROMANS B.C
PLUS MANNY SOLO RYDERS thanks to ma audio and visonik for all the givaways and thanks to dreyers ice cream that passed out free stuff to all the kids. get ready for the next one this year :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 17 2009, 11:12 PM~13916651
> *PROPS TO SANTANA BIKE CLUB, YOU GUYS THREW A GREAT SHOW   , HAD ALOT OF FUN OUT THERE IT WAS NICE SEING SOME OF YOU GUYS, WELL SEE YOU  IN THE NEXT ONE
> *


whats up dog hope to see you at the next one much props for you comming out from the sd see you soon


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

who won best of show?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 17 2009, 10:39 PM~13916374
> *Had a great morning. Was looking forward to it all week.  Fantastic event with a lot of friendly people. Damn there were a lot of bikes out there! :0  Have to respect and admire the individuality and craftsmanship on display. Incredible bikes to all clubs out there. All about the kids. Joe Bristol and SANTANA throw some great shows. Have pics but have to post up tomorrow after work.  Thanks for the ice cream :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks erik.seeing you comming down here and bringing thoose kids to see what other kids can do was amazing .thankyou and for roosevelt for helping out the kids


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 18 2009, 10:14 AM~13919514
> *whats up dog hope to see you at the next one much props for you comming out from the sd see you soon
> *


GRACIAS DOGG AND FOR SURE ILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:, THANKS FOR THE SHOTOUT AND ILL SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

was a good show had a really good time at this one, ill post pix in a bit


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:57 AM~13919886
> *was a good show had a really good time at this one, ill post pix in a bit
> *


thank you dog get ready for the next one hommie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 18 2009, 10:05 AM~13919956
> *thank you dog get ready for the next one hommie
> *


i sure will homie  


thee artistics so cal. gives you and santana b.c. a big thnx for the great show :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:57 AM~13919886
> *was a good show had a really good time at this one, ill post pix in a bit
> *


SURE WAS  IT WAS A SICK ASS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

reaadyyy for pics????? :cheesy: 




















































check outt the detail on this bike :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

best of show


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

artistics


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

the homie george {ninetee.o.four.} busted out with his new parts and upholstery at this show


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:25 AM~13920165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

and thats all the pix i took, sorry if i left some bikes out but i was just having a good time that i kept forgetting to take pix


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DEEP


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:0 :0 clean  lookin good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+May 18 2009, 11:16 AM~13920055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT HOMIE FOR THE PICS I LOVE MY NEW PARTS :biggrin: NICE SEING YOU HOMIE ILL SEE YOU AGAIN SOON


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 18 2009, 11:42 AM~13920342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 18 2009, 10:57 AM~13920499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE FOR THE PICS I LOVE MY NEW PARTS  :biggrin: NICE SEING YOU HOMIE ILL SEE YOU AGAIN SOON
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WE TOOK MOST MEMBERS.......... :cheesy:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 18 2009, 01:03 PM~13921250
> *WE TOOK MOST MEMBERS.......... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 18 2009, 12:03 PM~13921250
> *WE TOOK MOST MEMBERS.......... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 11:27 AM~13920180
> *the homie george {ninetee.o.four.} busted out with his new parts and upholstery at this show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:31 AM~13920222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SHIT LORENCE'S STING RAY,MY BAD HIS SON'S BIKE STILL LOOKS BADASS LIKE WHEN HIS JEFITO BUSTED OUT WITH IT A LONG TIME AGO  ,THANX TO ALL PARTICIPANTS,SORRY FOR THE LONG WAITING FOR THE AWARDS,WAY TOO MANNY 20" BIKES,BUT EVERYTHIN LOOKED BADASS FO SHO,ONLY FOR 1 KNUCKLEHEAD,EVERYTHIN WAS ATM(A TODA MADRE :nicoderm: )
BIG VIC AKA 66wita6


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13925126
> *:uh: SHIT LORENCE'S STING RAY,MY BAD HIS SON'S BIKE STILL LOOKS BADASS LIKE WHEN HIS JEFITO BUSTED OUT WITH IT A LONG TIME AGO  ,THANX TO ALL PARTICIPANTS,SORRY FOR THE LONG WAITING FOR THE AWARDS,WAY TOO MANNY 20" BIKES,BUT EVERYTHIN LOOKED BADASS FO SHO,ONLY FOR 1 KNUCKLEHEAD,EVERYTHIN WAS ATM(A TODA MADRE :nicoderm: )
> BIG VIC AKA 66wita6
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations to the trophy winners. Glad to have been able to take a few kids representing the Roosevelt School/ Santa Ana Unified School District. Next time we'll figure out a way get the kids and our few bikes to the show. And to you Santa Ana High schoolers juniors and seniors out there who need your graduation requirement community service hours...don't slack...get at me at Roosevelt- and get em done.  - ERIK


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

artistics 











TNT Forks. One of the first sets we did after Blade and Enforcer designs.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13927676
> *artistics
> 
> 
> ...


thas my bike :biggrin: . . i was a little disapointed that i didnt place . .. .

this angels bike took first . and the blue 1 from shot callers took second. .  :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

but it happens 2 every 1 all the time. ..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13928498
> *thas my bike  :biggrin: . . i was a little disapointed that i didnt place . .. .
> 
> this angels bike took first . and the blue 1 from shot callers  took second. .   :dunno:
> ...


WELL DESERVED TOO :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 18 2009, 11:54 PM~13929569
> *WELL DESERVED TOO  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin: THE SHOW WAS A HIT SICK ASS MUSIC, NICE BIKE, NICE WEATHER AND THE HYNAS :cheesy: 

PROPS AGAIN


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DE NADA,THE UPLOST,PLATING,AND ENGRAVING REALLY SET IT OFF FOR U,SPECIALLY LIKE THE FACED ENGRAVED SD SPROKET :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 20 2009, 02:31 PM~13948424
> *DE NADA,THE UPLOST,PLATING,AND ENGRAVING REALLY SET IT OFF FOR U,SPECIALLY LIKE THE FACED ENGRAVED SD SPROKET :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE, YEAH ALL THAT PAID OFF QUE NO :biggrin: AND YEAH I LOVE MY SPROCKET GOTTA REP MY CITY :biggrin: 

THANKS AGAIN VIC AND TO THE SANTANA BIKE CLUB CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

whats a good date for another one :dunno: keep this topic going


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe some time in august? :dunno:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 24 2009, 10:35 AM~13983796
> *whats a good date for another one  :dunno: keep this topic going
> *


GOTTA BE SOON BEFORE MY BRO DEPLOYS TO AFGHANISTAN


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WE''LL SEE ,SHOT CALLERS LOOKIN GOOD RITE HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 24 2009, 10:38 PM~13987946
> *WE''LL SEE ,SHOT CALLERS LOOKIN GOOD RITE HERE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: YEA HOMIE THANX LOOKING FORWARD TO THA NEXT ONE.....


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 11:27 AM~13920180
> *the homie george {ninetee.o.four.} busted out with his new parts and upholstery at this show
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 this is a nice bike loco :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:17 AM~13920062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BIKE BUT THE BARS LOOK TO BIG GOT A SET THAT WILL GO GOOD WITH IT HIT ME UP IF YOU WANT SOME


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 18 2009, 10:27 AM~13920180
> *the homie george {ninetee.o.four.} busted out with his new parts and upholstery at this show
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE BIKE DOGG WHO DID THE ENGRAVING ON THE PARTS THEY LOOK CLEAN


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+May 24 2009, 05:24 PM~13985203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOGG AND SALAS HOMIE HE GETS DOWN WITH THE ENGRAVING HIT HIM UP HIS NUMBER IS ON MY SIG


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13928498
> *thas my bike  :biggrin: . . i was a little disapointed that i didnt place . .. .
> 
> this angels bike took first . and the blue 1 from shot callers  took second. .   :dunno:
> ...


ALSO FROM SHOTCALLERS!!!!! :angry: hahaha


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS ALL BOUT THE POINTS SYSTEM,THE MORE ACCRS YOU HAVE COUNTS,PLUS ,HOW MANY PEEPS YOU KNOW GO OUT OF THIER WAY TO HAVE THIER LOLO BIKE FRAME SIGNED BY AN ANGEL PLAYER? :thumbsup: ,WHEN'S YOUR DEPLOYMENT?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 24 2009, 05:24 PM~13985203
> *GOTTA BE SOON BEFORE MY BRO DEPLOYS TO AFGHANISTAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14045775
> *ITS ALL BOUT THE POINTS SYSTEM,THE MORE ACCRS YOU HAVE COUNTS,PLUS ,HOW MANY PEEPS YOU KNOW GO OUT OF THIER WAY TO HAVE THIER LOLO BIKE FRAME SIGNED BY AN ANGEL PLAYER? :thumbsup: ,WHEN'S YOUR DEPLOYMENT?
> *


in the september-october time frame


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 1 2009, 07:36 PM~14066836
> *in the september-october time frame
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: DANG I JUST REMEMBERD U PROBLY AINT GONNA BE HERE FOR MOMS BIRTHDAY........


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whens the next one :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WE'LL SEE :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 5 2010, 10:19 PM~16197483
> *WE'LL SEE :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17137844
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


that mean next one coming up ?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPEFULLY,SEEIN THAT IT DON'T FALL ON ANYBODY ELSE'S DATE,TU SABES.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 11 2010, 03:47 PM~17161101
> *HOPEFULLY,SEEIN THAT IT DON'T FALL ON ANYBODY ELSE'S DATE,TU SABES.....
> *


for bike shows , saturdays always best


----------

